# Ace old timers haze and other long flowering strains



## TheKlonedRanger (Oct 4, 2012)

I've just gotten my hands on about 30 of these beauties after trying to track it down for the past 18 months. I'm in the last phase of seed collecting for my sativa room. I'm waiting on some blueberry sativa from sannies and I'm trying to track down some dank lemon Thai. 

Seeds or clones on hand:
100 day electric haze 
Columbian black - can go up to 26 weeks based on pheno and which harvest window you pick
100+ day pheno of silverella haze (ssh x c99)
Dr. Grinspoon 
Also have an assortment of hazes and haze crosses. 


I'm close to starting these long flowering prizes, and want to provide a complete long term grow log, complete with room specs, lighting requirements and total setup. I've designed a great room for these plants to stretch their legs out and really dig in for the long haul. It's weird gearing up for a grow knowing I wont smoke anything from it for almost a year, but I think this was what I set out for when I decided to start growing for myself. These plants have always seemed to speak to me, and while I love flipping the 40 and 50 day strains, I feel less satisifaction growing shorter flowering strains out. 

I need some help from the MP community though. My list seems a little incomplete. 

Throw some long flowering strains that you would add to this list. I'd like to add about 5 more.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 4, 2012)

TKR  WHOA...  Look into Gage Greens Willie Nelson...  I wish i had the headroom for it...  

IDK if youve researched the Dr Grinspoon but it doesnt really grow bud...  more like calyxs here and there but no real bud structure...  expect a super low yield from what ive seen... It was also the most expensive bud I smoked in the Dam bc of flowering time and def not worth the pricetag...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 4, 2012)

:ciao: ooh ooh we talked about this awhile back Kloned....can't wait to see what you got growin on, for the time being i gotta live vicariously through my MP peeps...lol...and a Sativa Only Bloom roon just sounds awesome!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Oct 4, 2012)

JAAM!!!  Miss ya bro. I need to hang here more often. I've been sorta quiet online recently. I wrote a while back that I'd spoken to a few people who said that the grinspoon was a ripoff of another strain called quaze or quazar. I don't know the origins of that one, but I have tracked down some seed from a very respected source who says the seeds are legit, better than the grinspoon. 

I'll be on the lookout for the Willie. I love the generic background. The room is under construction, although I don't have the dimensions yet. I'm sort of basing that off the amount of lights I can get. I will have over 16 feet of vertical room, and so far, I've got ten 1,000 watt ballasts. Plan on adding at least 5 more. 


Oh, and bodhi told me he's got a few sat gems for me once the room is complete. I can't wait to see what he's got. 

7ge!!  I really wanna get this started soon. Still looking about 2 months away. But it is getting closer!!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 4, 2012)

TKR  WOW man thats a lot of lights....  In the Dam it was called Dr Grinspoon at Barneys and Quas Haze at another shop I cant remeber the name off the top of my head...   tried it at both and honestly neither really sparked my intrest...  

 Ive got Bodhis NL5 X Mawali Gold read it can go 14+ weeks...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 4, 2012)

TKR  WOW man thats a lot of lights....  In the Dam it was called Dr Grinspoon at Barneys and Quas Haze at another shop I cant remeber the name off the top of my head...   tried it at both and honestly neither really sparked my intrest...  

 Ive got Bodhis NL5 X Mawali Gold read it can go 14+ weeks...


----------



## ecsd1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Heya TKR got ant pics of your silverella brother?  Once the veg room clears up I'm popping the last 50 of the 65 I have left to look for f2 parents  I'm glad you found the 100 day lady she's by far my favorite pheno, and will be the direction the f2s will be steered. I may also bx to the ssh mother as well.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Nov 5, 2012)

What's up ecsd!! Man, growing your seeds was a treat. I had a couple phenos that I could have held onto and been really happy with. I think I've got 2 more of the silverella haze in seed and all of the blueberry lemonade (I think that was the other one) seeds left. 

A very trusted friend of mine in a med state is currently running that silverella haze cut and keeping it alive while I finish up my room. I'll check my computer when I get home to see if I've for any of the pics from when I ran them. I lost some pictures when my baby decided to wash my iPad with shampoo, but if I don't have any at home, I can get some of her for you from my friend. He didn't really like the idea of keeping this girl around, but he's told me that she's made him change his views on long flowering girls. 

I really hope you f2 this line. That's a great cross you've got there.


----------

